# What turns you on?



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 5, 2011)

I know of the obvious, possible answers of fat bellies, moobs.

BUt what turns you on in a man or woman that does not necessarily has to be sexually or physically related?

I have a thing for guys with glasses. Not because they can make someone 'seem' smarter, but I love it when a guy peers over them in that typical manner.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 5, 2011)

I love an accent.I don't care where from,but I'm a sucker for a woman speaking english with a definite accent.:smitten:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 5, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> I love an accent.I don't care where from,but I'm a sucker for a woman speaking english with a definite accent.:smitten:



Oh yes, the voice. Man or woman, a voice can make or break it.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 5, 2011)

I've always liked Cowboys. Tight jeans, dirty boots, Stetsons, special relationships with horses (not in the sexual way, of course)...

*purrs* 

Nothing like a good cowboy.


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 5, 2011)

Usually the very first thing I notice are hands. Love love a man's hands. And a weird thing--Beer breath gets me going. :blush:


----------



## MrBob (Aug 5, 2011)

Girls who speak with an Irish or Scotch accent are my kryptonite, I'm powerless to resist them...also have a soft spot for upperclass English girls too, must be something to do with corrupting the posh totty with my valleys coarseness.:smitten:


----------



## IszyStone (Aug 5, 2011)

Being able to win against me in a friendly debate type situation. I like to be put in my place, but it doesn't happen very often  .


----------



## MrBob (Aug 5, 2011)

IszyStone said:


> Being able to win against me in a friendly debate type situation. I like to be put in my place, but it doesn't happen very often  .



Then name your topic and prepare to meet your master!


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 5, 2011)

I kept this up on my computer for a full day. Put the right man in that suit, and I don't know... 

View attachment 800px-Divers_at_Redondo,_Des_Moines,_Washington_03.jpg


----------



## gogogal (Aug 5, 2011)

facial hair stubble... just a bit.. that 5 o'clock shadow. Oh me oh my...


----------



## Malachi26 (Aug 5, 2011)

Non-physically related, a woman who has patience, passion, and who carries themselves with confidence and integrity are definitely big turn-ons for me. Also, a woman who has depth and intellect turns me on as well


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarcasm and visibly hairy forearms


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 5, 2011)

There are so many specific things that I'd be basically providing a description of one particular individual but something, while watching one of his videos made me howl with laughter, empathize with him at his situation and marvel at how well he handled it, drunk, I might add...all of it reflected in the display of emotions running across his face; Dismay, patience, impatience, frustration, camaraderie, snark, comedy and tragedy--almost like all the stages of grief simultaneously and still in command of the situation and of himself. Mostly.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 6, 2011)

Physical: Long legs, big butts

Non-physical: 80s/90s pop culture knowledge, music/art obsession, intelligence, and being almost impossible to offend


----------



## MrBob (Aug 6, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Physical: Long legs, big butts
> 
> Non-physical: 80s/90s pop culture knowledge, music/art obsession, intelligence, and being almost impossible to offend



You've described me to a T. I don't know if this is a good thing.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 6, 2011)

Shan34 said:


> Usually the very first thing I notice are hands. Love love a man's hands. And a weird thing--Beer breath gets me going. :blush:



Hands...ok got two of them, they're a bit like the paws on a jungle cat (without the sharp claws) but still qualify.

Beer Breath? Not at the moment, but it's do-able.

Wait a minute...Alaska??? That's like 4000 miles away....drat, double drat and triple drat!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 6, 2011)

Hands -thinks- I like big strong hands, yet not the very harsh ones. I prefer the soft and pudgy ones, and not too hairy arms, yet manly hairy.


Feet? -shudders- Some people have horrible feet with poorly kept nails.


----------



## BeerMe (Aug 6, 2011)

General adventurousness and spontaneity is a big turn-on. A date coming up with random activities just for the hell of it is great. 
Athleticism, even though I'm not very athletic.
Rhaspy voices. I've never found a particular kind of voice to be a turn-off, but if there's a little rhaspiness I'll like it more. 
Glasses. 
Apolitical women. The more passionate you are about your conservative or liberal ideals, the less into you I am. Believe what you want, just don't try to tell me why I'm wrong to disagree. 
I'll also second good feet.


----------



## fatsweethobbit (Aug 6, 2011)

Cute petit girls..not to big a boobs....i like my boobs handsize  and a nice not to big ass...and a pretty smile..and most importand mistery eyes!! i love people with mistery around them..dunno why


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 8, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Hands...ok got two of them, they're a bit like the paws on a jungle cat (without the sharp claws) but still qualify.
> 
> Beer Breath? Not at the moment, but it's do-able.
> 
> Wait a minute...Alaska??? That's like 4000 miles away....drat, double drat and triple drat!


Ahhh, Now I wanna see a better pic of your hands! You drink the beer and leave the claws to me  

Yes, that's right....Alaska. Dammit! :doh:


----------



## biglynch (Aug 8, 2011)

red hair...sets me off. Also if you touch my knees we better be having some sexytime, it turns me into an animal!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 8, 2011)

Had to add this: I have a very tender sweet spot in my neck, know how to find it and you'll have my cheeks red in no time. And if you stop, let's just say you better not be wearing expensive clothes.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 8, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Had to add this: I have a very tender sweet spot in my neck, know how to find it and you'll have my cheeks red in no time. And if you stop, let's just say you better not be wearing expensive clothes.



yep totally agree, little nibble of the neck/shoulder will set me off too


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice smile and big, rough hands. What really turns my head is a big man in turn-out gear. Firefighters = Hot!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm digging the hand love on here. They're one of my personal favourite features on myself. Useful too, from spanning fretboards to opening the stiffest of jars, they get the job done!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2011)

Speaking of hands...I had just walked out of a convenience store with a four-pack of Vitaminwater and I'll be honest--I am a total weakling. An old boyfriend/longtime flame saw my car outside and parked his truck and came running over to me and snatched the four-pack out of my hand (knowing how I am) and carried it for me to my car, while tossing it back and forth in his hands (thank God it wasn't anything carbonated) and I remember the thrill of him just throwing that thing around like it was nothing. I even said something to that effect (not that it turned me on but that I'm SO not strong at all) and he just beamed then stole a kiss, opened my car door for me, closed it and walked away. I melted.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 8, 2011)

a girl with a sick sense of humor who makes my humor look mild turns me on. why i love sarah silverman :smitten:

also a girl who can whoop my ass at video games lol. i don't know why but i think that's incredibly hot.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 8, 2011)

Besides diving suits, I like gentle intelligent eyes, a soft voice, and stubble. Love me some stubble...


----------



## Shan34 (Aug 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaking of hands...I had just walked out of a convenience store with a four-pack of Vitaminwater and I'll be honest--I am a total weakling. An old boyfriend/longtime flame saw my car outside and parked his truck and came running over to me and snatched the four-pack out of my hand (knowing how I am) and carried it for me to my car, while tossing it back and forth in his hands (thank God it wasn't anything carbonated) and I remember the thrill of him just throwing that thing around like it was nothing. I even said something to that effect (not that it turned me on but that I'm SO not strong at all) and he just beamed then stole a kiss, opened my car door for me, closed it and walked away. *I melted*.


So did I while reading that. Great story....


----------



## djudex (Aug 9, 2011)

Did I mention I can palm a basketball and hoist an average chesterfield onto one shoulder and carry it around?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> a girl with a sick sense of humor who makes my humor look mild turns me on. why i love sarah silverman :smitten:
> 
> also a girl who can whoop my ass at video games lol. i don't know why but i think that's incredibly hot.



I'd happily snipe your ass and teabag you repeatedly in Unreal Tournament =P


----------



## MrBob (Aug 9, 2011)

djudex said:


> Did I mention I can palm a basketball and hoist an average chesterfield onto one shoulder and carry it around?



I once got High-fived by 'The Todd'...it triggered an earthquake.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 9, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I'd happily snipe your ass and teabag you repeatedly in Unreal Tournament =P



hahahha you probably could, i'm not real big into shooters. the only shooter i was obsessed with was socom 2. i tried out the rainbow 6 vegas, call of duties series and it was meh to me. now i will play the living shit out of zombies on cod though. i love zombies and still play it daily with my nephews and their friends. the new socom was a huge disappointment to me. they tried so hard to make it into cod. 

i have never tried unreal tournament but i have seen videos and such of it and kinda looks cool. i wouldn't buy it though but if it was brought over by a friend or i went over a friends i would play it.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> hahahha you probably could, i'm not real big into shooters. the only shooter i was obsessed with was socom 2. i tried out the rainbow 6 vegas, call of duties series and it was meh to me. now i will play the living shit out of zombies on cod though. i love zombies and still play it daily with my nephews and their friends. the new socom was a huge disappointment to me. they tried so hard to make it into cod.
> 
> i have never tried unreal tournament but i have seen videos and such of it and kinda looks cool. i wouldn't buy it though but if it was brought over by a friend or i went over a friends i would play it.



Shooters are a thing I like playing. Wolfenstein (and the next parts though I didn't really like the next parts THAT much), Battlefield 2, Unreal Tournament, Half-Life, etc.

But my preference really goes out to games like Thief, Elder Scrolls, and variations of such games.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 9, 2011)

... GIRLS!!! Or the opposite sex rather. Sexy lil moments. Rad dressers. Eyes, lips, hips, jugs, booty steaks, armpits, feet, backs, hands, hair, thighs, cellulite, scars, dimples, stretch marks around the hips n boobs, smiles like jewel with that one off tooth, sometimes slight acne depending on the person, freckles, braces, glasses, gross/vile/disgusting ladies, a girl that'll itch me at me with every request, EATERS, females that can admit they watch porn for the simply fact that it gets them MOIST && not just because they find it funny, voices, cries, tummies, nails, necks, BOOTY SHORTS/BLOOMERS, collar bones, vaginas... some (honestly, there are some nasty looking roses out there people), milfs, cougars, moaners/screamers as long as the room is sound proof, xbox players, giggles, MOST IMPORTANTLY PEEEEERVS!!! I have a habit of rambling so I'ma stop here. I'll make this easy. JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING. !!!JUST ABOUT!!!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 9, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> ... GIRLS!!! Or the opposite sex rather. Sexy lil moments. Rad dressers. Eyes, lips, hips, jugs, booty steaks, armpits, feet, backs, hands, hair, thighs, cellulite, scars, dimples, stretch marks around the hips n boobs, smiles like jewel with that one off tooth, sometimes slight acne depending on the person, freckles, braces, glasses, gross/vile/disgusting ladies, a girl that'll itch me at me with every request, EATERS, females that can admit they watch porn for the simply fact that it gets them MOIST && not just because they find it funny, voices, cries, tummies, nails, necks, BOOTY SHORTS/BLOOMERS, collar bones, vaginas... some (honestly, there are some nasty looking roses out there people), milfs, cougars, moaners/screamers as long as the room is sound proof, xbox players, giggles, MOST IMPORTANTLY PEEEEERVS!!! I have a habit of rambling so I'ma stop here. I'll make this easy. JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING. !!!JUST ABOUT!!!



What he said.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 10, 2011)

MrBob said:


> What he said.



High five with the 360 freeze frame at palms contact


----------



## MrBob (Aug 10, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> High five with the 360 freeze frame at palms contact



Outstanding!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 10, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Outstanding!



As always good sir


----------



## Melian (Aug 10, 2011)

Men who are:

- ridiculously tall
- incredibly talented in some area that I value, eg. science, gaming, art, music, etc
- misanthropic

And smelling great doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## djudex (Aug 10, 2011)

Melian said:


> Men who are:
> 
> - ridiculously tall
> - incredibly talented in some area that I value, eg. science, gaming, art, music, etc
> ...



Told you, dump your husband and move here.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 10, 2011)

Melian said:


> And smelling great doesn't hurt, either.



No joke, I'm stupidly well attuned to great-smelling men. Because of some hasty shopping, I'm using a man-smelling deodorant, as well as using my brother's shampoo. Every once in a while I get a whiff, and spin around searching for the hunk that this delicious male-scent is coming from, until I realize it's just me. Sadface.

At least I don't stink.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 10, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Shooters are a thing I like playing. Wolfenstein (and the next parts though I didn't really like the next parts THAT much), Battlefield 2, Unreal Tournament, Half-Life, etc.
> 
> But my preference really goes out to games like Thief, Elder Scrolls, and variations of such games.




I'm really looking forward to Skyrim, and Mass Effect 3!






Until then though... *cocks rifle* Bring it on girlscout!





Oh, chicks who dig video games are a turn on for me. I'm a _big_ gamer.


----------



## samuraiscott (Aug 10, 2011)

An assertive woman who isn't afraid to tell me what she wants.


----------



## roundrevelry (Aug 10, 2011)

Glasses, brains, sarcasm, silliness, fair skin, movie references, a woman who knows how to wield a d20, lips, hips, tiny hands, a woman who can cook and good taste in beer. :wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 10, 2011)

Hm...

Intelligence is a big one. And being a nerd...

Also, someone who really enjoys food...especially when I cook for them. 

And being calm for some reason...I like someone who can handle things well, without going all dramatic xD


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 11, 2011)

Broadside said:


> I'm really looking forward to Skyrim, and Mass Effect 3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-has luger on your temple with a bored look- rlynao? xD

But I just LOVE games. F.E.A.r, The Elder Scrolls, Amnesia The Dark Descent (almost pissed my pants with that one) and good lord so many more.

I miss my XBOX now T_T


----------



## Melian (Aug 11, 2011)

djudex said:


> Told you, dump your husband and move here.



*considers the suggestion* 



Zowie said:


> No joke, I'm stupidly well attuned to great-smelling men. Because of some hasty shopping, I'm using a man-smelling deodorant, as well as using my brother's shampoo. Every once in a while I get a whiff, and spin around searching for the hunk that this delicious male-scent is coming from, until I realize it's just me. Sadface.
> 
> At least I don't stink.



Let me smell you. Hehehehe.

(I used to date women exclusively, and would wear a men's cologne...worked amazingly well!)


----------



## Zowie (Aug 11, 2011)

Melian said:


> I used to date women exclusively, and would wear a men's cologne...worked amazingly well!



Told you, dump your husband and move here!


----------



## Broadside (Aug 12, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> -has luger on your temple with a bored look- rlynao? xD
> 
> But I just LOVE games. F.E.A.r, The Elder Scrolls, Amnesia The Dark Descent (almost pissed my pants with that one) and good lord so many more.
> 
> I miss my XBOX now T_T




Time for a LAN party then!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Aug 12, 2011)

- Scottish accents
- Tattoos (good ones, that is)
- A shy attitude coupled with an intimidating intelligence


And when it comes to fat guys...

- Waddling.

Haha, seeing a gigantically fat man waddle is incredibly sexy to me. Totally gets me every time.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 12, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> - Scottish accents
> - Tattoos (good ones, that is)
> - A shy attitude coupled with an intimidating intelligence
> 
> ...



Then you must go gaga over fat penguins.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 12, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> - Waddling.



This.

The waddling is the cutest thing ever, paired with the jiggle and wobble of the belly and the groan escaping them when they sit down, tired.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Aug 12, 2011)

for me?
glasses,beards, pudgy hands, big black hands, dark skin, rough skin, the natural smell of a man's body mixed with the scent of shampoo...
bald, blonde,pale.
chubby. hairy, moobs.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 12, 2011)

Kaylathebudgie said:


> for me?
> glasses,beards, pudgy hands, big black hands, dark skin, rough skin, the natural smell of a man's body mixed with the scent of shampoo...
> bald, blonde,pale.
> chubby. hairy, moobs.



I'm in there somewhere!


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 12, 2011)

A little bit of aggression. No violence, but I like to give people shit, when a woman I'm interested in can snap back, or even better start off giving me bullshit, I like it. Especially if it goes more than just 1 or 2 little quips.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 12, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> A little bit of aggression. No violence, but I like to give people shit, when a woman I'm interested in can snap back, or even better start off giving me bullshit, I like it. Especially if it goes more than just 1 or 2 little quips.



It's only right if you can dish it out you need to be willing and able to take it...and see the humor in it.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 13, 2011)

Did someone say LAN party?!!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 13, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Did someone say LAN party?!!



I'll frag your ass in Battlefield 2.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 13, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Did someone say LAN party?!!





SlightlyMorbid said:


> I'll frag your ass in Battlefield 2.



Bring it on! I got a tank shell with your name on it!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 13, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Bring it on! I got a tank shell with your name on it!



My name is on there because it says "From SlightlyMorbid with love." 

-waits for it to asplode-


----------



## fatsweethobbit (Aug 13, 2011)

Cute face,love those scotish type skirts on females,they must have some IQ..i hate no brainers  and the eyes are important i can melt in eyes.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 13, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> Hm...
> 
> Intelligence is a big one. And being a nerd...
> 
> ...



(waves from Texas)

Voracious reader with an IQ of 260. I read dictionaries for fun. 

I've never tasted your cooking, but I'm a big eater. I'm particularly fond of Italian and German dishes.

And my stress reaction is to calm down.

As for me? A girl really turns me on if she's:

* Smart. I love a good conversation, and a good debate is even better.
* Imaginative. Creativity is important to me.
* Willing to tell me when I'm wrong. I'm not always right and I know it.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 18, 2011)

I know it seems somewhat sappy, but I don't expect this raging bull in bed, but a man who knows how to set the mood with you in the bedroom.


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Butt and Feet but not together


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Sep 2, 2011)

Intelligence, wit, charm, passion, empathy. 

Random drives in the middle of the night with no destination, listening to the Smiths. 

Thick lips and big breasts 

Eyes like stained glass windows, deep and beautiful. I am a sucker. 

Making out, especially if it's to the Cure's Disintegration 

Appreciative of art and creativity with more to say than "cool". 

I guess I'm dreaming :/


----------



## vinarian (Sep 10, 2011)

Lightswitches, but sometimes they turn me off as well


----------



## mscurvalicious (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a great thread  

I find so many little things attractive.. 

Beautiful freckles in interesting places; 
Dexterous; 
Intelligence - a wealth of knowledge on a variety of topics;
Dark hair with eyes that sparkle;
Compassion;
A love of night;
A deep, genuine, melodic laugh;
A curiosity and interest in life; 
Can hold his own against the world.

Mmm wow :wubu: i've never compiled a list of this ilk before - i'm turned on just reading it back!!!


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 25, 2012)

A dame that returns the amount of respect that I show her. I treat the one I am with a certain way and not all dames are use to it LOL. Some broads ACTUALLY told me to stop "BEING GAY/LIKE MY GRANDPA. But I shall not taint my ways. Also, being called papi, with close to proper pronunciation, during sexy time. Finally...

A dame that allows me to embrace and show affection towards her physical flaws. (All though I PERSONALLY don't see them ass flaws, but gorgeous decorations.) If I am allowed to kiss and nibble stretch marks and/or cellulite, I am in HEAVEN!!!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 25, 2012)

Dominant women.

Sadly every dominant woman I've been with in the past has turned into a submissive due to my personality, I've still got hope there is a woman out there who can climb my mountain of a personality and make me into the sub while staying dominant herself.


----------



## sarahe543 (Sep 27, 2012)

men in overalls, workboots, hard hats, high-vis vests Can't explain it, it just makes me weak at the knees.
A guy who likes cake 
A sparkle in the eye, nice eyelashes...
someone who likes a laugh
big hands
someone thoughtful


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2012)

Great post, Mr. Beef




ManBeef said:


> A dame that returns the amount of respect that I show her. I treat the one I am with a certain way and not all dames are use to it LOL. Some broads ACTUALLY told me to stop "BEING GAY/LIKE MY GRANDPA. But I shall not taint my ways. Also, being called papi, with close to proper pronunciation, during sexy time. Finally...
> 
> A dame that allows me to embrace and show affection towards her physical flaws. (All though I PERSONALLY don't see them ass flaws, but gorgeous decorations.) If I am allowed to kiss and nibble stretch marks and/or cellulite, I am in HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 27, 2012)

A certain confidence around people that makes you think they've been friends forever but only just met.

Unknown swagger.

A subtle scent. Musks in colder weather. Citrus in warm. When you just get a hint. Heaven.

Chest hair. Not a forest, but enough to play with.

Men who know they're men and act accordingly. Sexy as fuck.

Taking care of business. I can pay my own way but if a man takes me out and I don't even realize how freaking comped I just got? Damn.

A good kisser. One can never take that for granted.

Hand-holding, eye contact, gentle touching.

Groping, fondling, man-handling. Every situation calls for a different action.

As comfortable in shorts, a tshirt and kicks as he is in dressier clothes. See confidence.

Confident, skilled driver. In more than one way.

Enjoys sports and movies and MUSIC. All kinds, all the time. 

Open-minded. Not afraid to try new things. At the same time, loves to stay home and have people over for dinner.

Sleeping naked...
Sundays where you stay in bed all day fucking only getting up to get food.

Wow, I have a lot of things that turn me on.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 28, 2012)

Such a hard thing to figure out...hmm. Well a gamer nerd is always good for me, they're just so cute.:wubu: Intelligence is also a big plus, and not one to go out and do stupid shit just cuz he wants to blow something up.:doh: Touch, a gentle touch or even just a brief brush is enough to get me going and of course being fat helps too, why else would I be on here if not for that being a big part of it?

The fact that he likes being fat and doesn't really care if he gains or not. I don't know what else to put down really, there's a lot more to getting me started but I'm shy and don't like to post everything that gets me going on a site like this one. Can't help it, I just am that way. 

I'm not much of an outdoorsy person, but occasionally I wouldn't mind going camping on a long weekend in the quiet serenity of nature, or more specifically Northern Ontario's Cottage Country. Best when it's not stifling hot out, less bugs and I hate mosquitoes. I'm certainly not a girly girl who screams at the sight of a raccoon or owl or something...unless it's a big ass spider then I run for the hills.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 28, 2012)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Such a hard thing to figure out...hmm. Well a gamer nerd is always good for me, they're just so cute.:wubu: Intelligence is also a big plus, and not one to go out and do stupid shit just cuz he wants to blow something up.:doh: Touch, a gentle touch or even just a brief brush is enough to get me going and of course being fat helps too, why else would I be on here if not for that being a big part of it?
> 
> The fact that he likes being fat and doesn't really care if he gains or not. I don't know what else to put down really, there's a lot more to getting me started but I'm shy and don't like to post everything that gets me going on a site like this one. Can't help it, I just am that way.
> 
> I'm not much of an outdoorsy person, but occasionally I wouldn't mind going camping on a long weekend in the quiet serenity of nature, or more specifically Northern Ontario's Cottage Country. Best when it's not stifling hot out, less bugs and I hate mosquitoes. I'm certainly not a girly girl who screams at the sight of a raccoon or owl or something...unless it's a big ass spider then I run for the hills.



I will skin a deer with a pocket knife. I will stare down a coyote. Spiders turn me into a vagina.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 28, 2012)

Then I suppose Australian Outback is off the list to travel to huh Big Chaz? They got spiders as big as dinner plates down there...I know some Australians and they confirm it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 28, 2012)

I made a new friend recently who fulfills all the normal things that I like: intelligence, open mind, willingness to listen to my point of view, showing me new things. 

But she's got a full sleeve tattoo and that shit turns me on like no other. She carries herself very well, and that just adds to it.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 28, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> men in overalls, workboots, hard hats, high-vis vests Can't explain it, it just makes me weak at the knees.
> A guy who likes cake
> A sparkle in the eye, nice eyelashes...
> someone who likes a laugh
> ...



Not to toot my horn, but, what the hell, I been tooting it since I was about 12 or so :doh:, anyways, I digress. I was going to add that I got all these and then I realized, hell, I can check every one of them off all at the same time!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 28, 2012)

It would take too long to explain the nuance of my answer, so just simply, what turns me on the most, is a woman.


----------



## JayDanger (Oct 13, 2012)

If a girl can rap better than me, she can forever have my penis.

I'm also more of a breast man than an ass man, and love red haired girls. Size doesn't matter so much to me, but I always love the contrast of being with a smaller girl.


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 20, 2012)

When a woman plays an instrument like a guitar or the drums. I could be her groupie.


----------



## biglynch (Oct 20, 2012)

noticed recently that freckles, are turning me to mush.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 20, 2012)

Guys who work on cars and come home covered in grease. 
(I don't know what it is but that is so hot to me! Literally I would probably attack as soon as they came in the door! 

Hands, I have a fascination with guys hands, they don't to be big or look a certain way, I just like hands.

Big, Bald, Goatee/Beard, and Tattoos! That has been my type of guy for so long, way before it became trendy!


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 20, 2012)

I want to get my tattoo covered with something else. I want a few more things done outside of the cover up as well.


----------



## cakeboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Someone said cake. I felt a disturbance in the Force! Mmm cake. Cake turns me on.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Women who are into extremely dorky stuff like DnD and sci-fi and cons and whatnot.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> Women who are into extremely dorky stuff like DnD and sci-fi and cons and whatnot.



I had me one of those once, she was amazing. 

I gave her a hard time once because I found out she was reading StarWars comics, but I did that because I loved her. I couldn't contain my raging erection when I found out.


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 15, 2012)

Theres just something really sexy and masculine about half rolled up sleeves on a BHM.

A wide variety of accents turn me on for different reasons. Some of them include: Cape-couloured (in SA terms thats not a racial slur btw), black South African, most accents from the north of England, Scottish, Portuguese and Italian.

Being called baby, especially when done with affection  I guess this one might seem strange to some, but its not very common for couples in SA to call each other that and, I dont know, theres just something about the sound of it that turns me on both sexually and emotionally :happy:


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 15, 2012)

when my man said to me that his place is in the kitchen. weak at the knees instantly.


----------



## BLK360 (Nov 15, 2012)

Any woman who can gut and clean the majority of game animals. (I never expect more than I can offer myself.)


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 15, 2012)

I like men with a quirky nature because I'm very quirky myself. I tend to find the unconventional very attractive. I like imperfections. 

I also find the ability to hold a conversation, a very attractive feature. I don't like to do all the talking. 

I like a man that takes charge. You can read that any way you like. 

And good hygiene is a must, lol. I don't care if you look like Drake, stank breath is a no no!


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 15, 2012)

BLK360 said:


> Any woman who can gut and clean the majority of game animals. (I never expect more than I can offer myself.)



Do they already need to have this skill, or are you willing to teach?


----------



## biglynch (Nov 15, 2012)

Tonight I think low self esteem and a penchant for cheap alcopops will be a turn on. 

Am I'm evil?


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 15, 2012)

KittyKitten said:


> "_...if you look like Drake.._"


I would say, like, a female-version of Drake would be my ideal woman:


Thick, prominent-eyebrows
Just a little bit gangster; you know, like just enough that I wouldn't quite trust her with a set of keys, but not to where I'm in over my head.
Communicates primarily through:
well-timed, but emphatic use of gestures & facial expressions 
creative innuendos & double entendres 
lots of interjections & sentence-words
liberal use of air-horn


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 15, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> I would say, like, a female-version of Drake would be my ideal woman:
> 
> 
> Thick, prominent-eyebrows
> ...



I love the way you write :kiss2:


----------



## BLK360 (Nov 15, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> Do they already need to have this skill, or are you willing to teach?



As long as you don't cringe when I pull out the hacksaw.


----------



## Melian (Nov 16, 2012)

You know what has been turning me on, lately?

American Horror Story: Asylum.

Never thought I'd see the day where I'd want to bang James Cromwell, but cast him as a sadistic, Nazi surgeon who lobotomizes bitches and creates bloodthirsty, cannibalistic creatures, and it's amazing how fast the mind can change. In the same vein, Herbert West always did it for me, too.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Nov 17, 2012)

Melian said:


> You know what has been turning me on, lately?
> 
> American Horror Story: Asylum.
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day where I'd want to bang James Cromwell, but cast him as a sadistic, Nazi surgeon who lobotomizes bitches and creates bloodthirsty, cannibalistic creatures, and it's amazing how fast the mind can change. In the same vein, Herbert West always did it for me, too.



Get the fuck out, I was totally perving on his classy evil gentlemanliness, too! Well, up till the end of "Nor-easter" & what he did to Shelley's legs, at least.


----------



## MrBob (Nov 17, 2012)

biglynch said:


> Tonight I think low self esteem and a penchant for cheap alcopops will be a turn on.
> 
> Am I'm evil?


Not at all....oftentimes that's how I roll.


----------



## Melian (Nov 19, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> Get the fuck out, I was totally perving on his classy evil gentlemanliness, too! Well, up till the end of "Nor-easter" & what he did to Shelley's legs, at least.



Great minds. Great, perverted minds 

And fuck Shelley and her slutty legs!


----------



## MrBob (Nov 19, 2012)

After a phone conversation I had today...girls with Dutch accents. Takes me back to that girl in Ibiza about 6 years ago...happy memories.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2012)

Ahhh, yes. Accents. I love Irish. And Southern US drawls. *drool*




MrBob said:


> After a phone conversation I had today...girls with Dutch accents. Takes me back to that girl in Ibiza about 6 years ago...happy memories.


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 19, 2012)

Pretty eyes turn me to butter


----------



## MrBob (Nov 19, 2012)

It sounds sappy to say so but I think that chat may have been with my future wife. She also is a really good cook and is foxy as hell...I think I'm done for. Pretty accents are my kryptonite!


----------



## Rathkhan (Nov 20, 2012)

I am a sucker for an accent, as mentioned already in the thread. I have heard a plethora of accents and I would be fucked if I had to pick a favorite LOL. I think that just about any accent delivered with the intent to seduce would probably finish me off. 

I am also known to go head over heels for a bit more submissiveness in a partner. I'm not looking to walk all over someone, but sexually I am more Dominant. 

Eyes and their smile are also huge turn ons. If a submissive girl with an accent walks up with those gorgeous eyes and a bright smile... I'm toast!!

Overall though, none of it will get very far without the personality. If she has a great sense of humor, aka can take a joke and give it back... that's great! If she and I have stuff in common (gaming, movies, going out, etc..) and not take that time too seriously... we'll be golden!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 20, 2012)

I am turned on by dorkly giggling.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 8, 2012)

I like people who are comfortable experimenting with their gender and sexuality. A guy who will let me put makeup on him and dress him up (or wear it on his own) is really hot. It doesn't even have to be a sexual thing. I've gone through phases where I bind my chest and basically just act like a dude. I'm pretty fluid. A lot of people don't realize that when they meet me because I look so feminine at the moment. So naturally I get along well with other gender-bending weirdos. 

I also need to be able to engage in witty, (borderline cruelly sarcastic) banter with someone. If you can't take my verbal barbs and send scathing quips back my way then we are not going to get along.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

Really tall men (seriously, tall. I'm like 5'9" I need a tall man LOL) with a deep, sexu voice and some nice body hair... ME-OW! Facial hair is a plus, too. Guess it depends on how it looks on them.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 8, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I also need to be able to engage in witty, (borderline cruelly sarcastic) banter with someone. If you can't take my verbal barbs and send scathing quips back my way then we are not going to get along.



Now this I can do...a little too well sometimes.


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 8, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Pretty eyes turn me to butter



Me too! I feel the same way. I love looking into her eyes and being lost in them.


----------



## besthandsomeman (Dec 17, 2012)

i really like smart people. theres a joke i have where i go: " ohh baby talk metaphysics to me yeah thats right ontology baby universal determinism ughhhhhhhhh" but yeah i have never really dated any philisophers but i tend to date only writers and poets for some strange reason, oh and one graphic designer. i almost hooked up with a philiospher but we ended up discussing identity and personality all night.


----------



## fritzi (Dec 17, 2012)

besthandsomeman said:


> i really like smart people. theres a joke i have where i go: " ohh baby talk metaphysics to me yeah thats right ontology baby universal determinism ughhhhhhhhh" but yeah i have never really dated any philisophers but i tend to date only writers and poets for some strange reason, oh and one graphic designer. i almost hooked up with a philiospher but we ended up discussing identity and personality all night.



It's more than obvious though that you've never dated either an orthographist nor a grammatologist! :doh:

Correct spelling turns me on....


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 17, 2012)

fritzi said:


> It's more than obvious though that you've never dated either an orthographist nor a grammatologist! :doh:
> 
> Correct spelling turns me on....



He dates me and I'm an English major who has tutored students in grammar and spelling. 

Correct spelling turns me on too, but I also understand that dyslexia and other spelling-related learning disorders exist. :doh: 

From a friend: http://mockhellsheros.tumblr.com/search/linguistics

Also, "that you've never dated either an orthographist nor a grammatologist," while correct, is awkwardly phrased (at least to my ear.) Try "that you've dated neither an orthographist nor a grammatologist."

And so it begins...the great grammatical shit-storm of our time. *sigh* Someone needs to make a rule similar to "Godwin's Law" about grammar disputes.


----------



## SilverShoes (Dec 17, 2012)

As an (ex) teacher of English, I totally support KawaiiFFA here )) -
neither! ))) 
I may make mistakes (and even more often typos!) in English, but I see the errors in someone else's grammar ))


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 17, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> He dates me and I'm an English major who has tutored students in grammar and spelling.
> 
> Correct spelling turns me on too, but I also understand that dyslexia and other spelling-related learning disorders exist. :doh:
> 
> ...



Isn't the general rule...either/or, neither/nor? Grammar's a bitch, but some of the rules are catchy enough to remember.


----------



## Tad (Dec 17, 2012)

dont think Ive ever actually responded to this thread, but if I have I apologize for either repeating myself or being fickle 

Specifically: my wife. 

Generally: 
-	People who are smart, informed, and feisty enough to argue with me and call me on my BS.
-	People who enjoy their indulgences (but not to the point of destructiveness/mania)
-	Fat, soft, bodies that get out and do things (a body in motion is a beautiful thing! But I also like seeing the extra effort needed to move around that fat). Alternatively foxlike bodies belonging to people who like fatness
-	In general, people who like fatness.
-	Proportionately big legs
-	People who choose to follow their own path (but who arent incapable of following more well beaten paths.individualism through strength, not weakness). This has all sorts of common manifestations that will catch my eye, from anything smacking of gender queer through expertise in odd fields to unabashed nerdery from people who would be welcomed by the main-stream otherwise to other areas. Loving of fatness, mentioned above, is also a specific case of this.
-	And, to be honest and to quote the ever insightful Moe Berg (songwriter for The Pursuit of Happiness)
I'm looking for someone that I can play with
I don't care if she's skinny, I don't care if she's fat
As long as she goes for boys like me
'Cause I like them like that​
(except that, you know, Im not actually looking for nor encouraging anyone to go for me at this time in my life.)


----------



## fritzi (Dec 17, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> He dates me and I'm an English major who has tutored students in grammar and spelling.
> 
> Correct spelling turns me on too, but I also understand that dyslexia and other spelling-related learning disorders exist. :doh:



Oh dear ... no need to overreact to a slight ironic jibe! 
You can read a lot more sarcastic comments to such ... hmm ... creative use of the English language around here.

I was actually trying to test what might be the background to the post (... got the answer to that) - because if someone has English as a foreign language or issues with dyslexia or similar, there is a lot of understanding for that on the board. (though it's helpful to run a post through the spell check)

But - it's also a fact that internet trolls and the like often post disregarding the basic rules of written communication. That's one way they show their disrespect for others or of being offensive. 

Spelling and grammar are only vehicles to communicate as easily as possible with others, let the content speak for itself - not let the form turn into a stumbling block.


----------



## fritzi (Dec 17, 2012)

Tad said:


> dont think Ive ever actually responded to this thread, but if I have I apologize for either repeating myself or being fickle
> 
> Specifically: my wife.



Ooohh ... that's so cute!

You really are the good man of the board!


----------



## Tad (Dec 17, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Ooohh ... that's so cute!
> 
> You really are the good man of the board!



hmmm? There are lots of great guys on here! And possibly I'm the bad guy of the board, because I'm married, intend to stay that way, yet post on this board with its sometimes flirtatious/provocative nature.

Anyway, my list of turn ons were different once upon a time, but it is amazing how falling in love with someone can re-centre your whole world. She had lots of the things that turned me on originally (not the least of which: the last on my list, which was no common thing), but what turned me on quickly shifted to heavily overlap with a list of her attributes. I think that is just human nature.


----------



## SilverShoes (Dec 17, 2012)

Fritzi, no offence! )) Just having fun with English grammar ))


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 17, 2012)

SilverShoes said:


> Fritzi, no offence! )) Just having fun with English grammar ))



Words are fun!


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2012)

Meh. I'm routinely guilty of a whole slew of grammatic transgressions...split infinitives...misplaced modifiers...dangling participles...inappropriate use of the passive voice...too damned many ellipses...you name it. I do, however, try to make my posts - at the very least - readable. And I'm less concerned with whether another person's prose is technically correct than whether it is _interesting_. 

That said, it is always a pleasure to read something entertaining that still manages to meet all the standards of _The Elements of Style_.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm Not Zoidberg said:


> Meh. I'm routinely guilty of a whole slew of grammatic transgressions...split infinitives...misplaced modifiers...dangling participles...inappropriate use of the passive voice...too damned many ellipses...you name it. I do, however, try to make my posts - at the very least - readable. And I'm less concerned with whether another person's prose is technically correct than whether it is _interesting_.
> 
> That said, it is always a pleasure to read something entertaining that still manages to meet all the standards of _The Elements of Style_.



mmmmmmmmm...dangling participles...mmmmmmm


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> mmmmmmmmm...dangling participles...mmmmmmm



Definitely NOT a passive voice!


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 17, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> mmmmmmmmm...dangling participles...mmmmmmm





I'm Not Zoidberg said:


> Definitely NOT a passive voice!



damn, no whistling innocently smiley......LOL


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 17, 2012)

Whispering in my ear, kissing my neck turns me on.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 17, 2012)

Vajayjays get may hornay yay


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 18, 2012)

it's too embarrassing to talk about...


----------



## MrBob (Dec 18, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Vajayjays get may hornay yay


I must admit...I am a fan of them.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Dec 18, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Vajayjays get may hornay yay



Even the exotic & elusive va-blue-jay? A most rare specimen, I hear it feeds only on waffles in the wild. Or perhaps I'm bifurcating one solid idea I heard on those internets again . . .


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 18, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> Even the exotic & elusive va-blue-jay? A most rare specimen, I hear it feeds only on waffles in the wild. Or perhaps I'm bifurcating one solid idea I heard on those internets again . . .



It feeds on chicken and waffles, yes.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 18, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> Even the exotic & elusive va-blue-jay? A most rare specimen, I hear it feeds only on waffles in the wild. Or perhaps I'm bifurcating one solid idea I heard on those internets again . . .



I hear in some places, this elusive species is called "The Blue Waffle" due to a lazy shortening of the name. It's quite a beautiful bird.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 18, 2012)

They're waffley versatile....oh wait....that was potato waffles. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## biglynch (Dec 18, 2012)

The prospect of an angry emo handjob... i love tuesdays.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 18, 2012)

biglynch said:


> The prospect of an angry emo handjob... i love tuesdays.



Dare I ask what this is about? xD


----------



## biglynch (Dec 19, 2012)

loopytheone said:


> Dare I ask what this is about? xD



Tuesday nights are the one good night out of the week. It always ends in a party somewhere. Parties lead to drunken fun times.:happy:


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 19, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I like people who are comfortable experimenting with their gender and sexuality. A guy who will let me put makeup on him and dress him up (or wear it on his own) is really hot. It doesn't even have to be a sexual thing. I've gone through phases where I bind my chest and basically just act like a dude. I'm pretty fluid. A lot of people don't realize that when they meet me because I look so feminine at the moment. So naturally I get along well with other gender-bending weirdos.
> 
> I also need to be able to engage in witty, (borderline cruelly sarcastic) banter with someone. If you can't take my verbal barbs and send scathing quips back my way then we are not going to get along.



Oh god you sound just like me. 

My latest fling is 6'4, 400 pounds, and totally more of a girly girl than me. But with a beard.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 19, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> Oh god you sound just like me.
> 
> My latest fling is 6'4, 400 pounds, and totally more of a girly girl than me. But with a beard.



^^^^ Win. Stroke his manly beard and then motorboat his titties, lol. (I apologize for my crudeness...no I don't.)

Anyway, yeah, I consider myself to be bigender and I think people like us need to be with someone who is open-minded about our wibbly wobbly sexxy gender stuff. People who fit the bill are usually at least a little flexible with their own identities. :happy:


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 19, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> ^^^^ Win. Stroke his manly beard and then motorboat his titties, lol. (I apologize for my crudeness...no I don't.)
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I consider myself to be bigender and I think people like us need to be with someone who is open-minded about our wibbly wobbly sexxy gender stuff. People who fit the bill are usually at least a little flexible with their own identities. :happy:



Oh, I shall once he moves back up north. So much motorboating will be had. 

And NEVER apologize for crudeness.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 19, 2012)

My yound maiden eyes have been violated by the crudeness.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2012)

Subtle clean smelling cologne on a man...especially just after he's had a shower.


:blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 19, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Subtle clean smelling cologne on a man...especially just after he's had a shower.
> 
> 
> :blush:



That's a really awesome one!


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 20, 2012)

...or my man in the shower  soapy moobs


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 20, 2012)

Biglynch, you have a point. 

Parties lead to drunken funtimes. 

Or they lead to you discovering that you like slight choking. 

So uh, apparently I like being choked? Hm. 

In other news, the franchise owner (the guy who is my bosses bosses boss.) came to check up on the night crew (ME.)

Kiiiiiiind of awkward when he's just staring at your bruised neck the entire time. I mean, goddamnit man! AT LEAST STARE AT MY TITS, THAT'S LESS AWKWARD.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 20, 2012)

What turns me on? KINDNESS...watching a person treat the people around him with respect for their feelings and comfort. I am immediately turned OFF by disrespectful, selfish people.


----------



## biglynch (Dec 20, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> Biglynch, you have a point.
> 
> Parties lead to drunken funtimes.
> 
> ...



well at least he did not ask a pile of akward questions. Oh and im sure their will be a nice long line of people to stare at your tits.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 20, 2012)

As long as we're on this topic: Choking, myeesss, choking turns me on. I can be the choker or the chokee, depending on my mood. 

As for people staring, I keep getting looks because I have bruises on my FACE, since besthandsomeman thought it would be funny to put hickeys there the other day. And my parents are coming to pick me up in the morning to see this. :doh::doh::doh:

Ahem. /random


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 20, 2012)

my fridge being full


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 20, 2012)

The girl who interviewed me today had really pretty eyes.

It took all my willpower not to make a derpy face.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 21, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> ...or my man in the shower  soapy moobs



You have a man?!?


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 21, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> You have a man?!?



I really don't see where you keep getting that idea. 



On topic: Fictional antagonists. Hedonism. Intellectualism. Cuddles.


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 21, 2012)

biglynch said:


> well at least he did not ask a pile of akward questions. Oh and im sure their will be a nice long line of people to stare at your tits.



Ehhh. Normally guys get lost in my face and butt. 


Oh god that sounds so much worse than it actually is.....


----------



## biglynch (Dec 22, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> Ehhh. Normally guys get lost in my face and butt.
> 
> 
> Oh god that sounds so much worse than it actually is.....



yerp, not gonna lie i did a double take... then rearranged a few words in my head to make it worse. I'm classy like that.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 22, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> Ehhh. Normally guys get lost in my face and butt.
> 
> 
> Oh god that sounds so much worse than it actually is.....



I think the real question here is who is leading the expedition party to find and retrieve said lost travelers?


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 23, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> it's too embarrassing to talk about...



VEE HAVE VAYZ OF MAKING YOU TALK....


I'm turned on by a good cologne, that works with a man's body chemistry. If a man smells good, I'm about 65% there.


----------



## oliver141180 (Dec 29, 2012)

For me it's all in the eyes! Complete cliche I know, but true nevertheless, am always a sucker for a girl with lovely eyes.


----------



## bigpapi4u (Jan 4, 2013)

girls with confidence,pesonality,long hair,
glasses,green blue or hazel eyes,
blondes brunnettes redhaired or black hair, tatoos,the smile


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> What turns me on? KINDNESS...watching a person treat the people around him with respect for their feelings and comfort...



Major turn-on right there. 

Intelligence has also been mentioned by quite a few people. An evidently well-balanced, thinking individual _minus_ superiority complex..... love.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 11, 2013)

I've posted here and elsewhere the many things that turn me on but yesterday I noticed it a lot because I was in a gym and there was a lot of men in all sizes there and their hands....my god...there's something about a man's hands, that turn me into butter. They can't be small, or delicate or 'feminine looking' for lack of a more appropriate term but strong, wide, veiny even....wowza.


----------



## fritzi (Jan 11, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> there was a lot of men in all sizes there and their hands....my god...there's something about a man's hands, that turn me into butter. They can't be small, or delicate or 'feminine looking' for lack of a more appropriate term but strong, wide, veiny even....wowza.



Oh god ... I know what you mean! For me it's particularly the wrists ... thick, heavy wrists ... mostly a good indicator that other vital parts are nice and thick to ... totally make me swoon!

Thick wrists and long fingers ... then you can scrape the puddle that's left of me off the floor!


----------



## djudex (Jan 11, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I've posted here and elsewhere the many things that turn me on but yesterday I noticed it a lot because I was in a gym and there was a lot of men in all sizes there and their hands....my god...there's something about a man's hands, that turn me into butter. They can't be small, or delicate or 'feminine looking' for lack of a more appropriate term but strong, wide, veiny even....wowza.





fritzi said:


> Oh god ... I know what you mean! For me it's particularly the wrists ... thick, heavy wrists ... mostly a good indicator that other vital parts are nice and thick to ... totally make me swoon!
> 
> Thick wrists and long fingers ... then you can scrape the puddle that's left of me off the floor!



I win! +5 points to me.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 19, 2013)

Intelligence and compassion. Those are sexy, sexy attributes.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2013)

Men in suits.. yum :bow:and a dazling personality


----------



## MrBob (Jan 25, 2013)

djudex said:


> I win! +5 points to me.



Sorry man, you've got a contest on your hands....thick wrists and paws like a big bear.


----------



## djudex (Jan 25, 2013)

MrBob said:


> Sorry man, you've got a contest on your hands....thick wrists and paws like a big bear.



If I clench my fists I can't be put in to regulation handcuffs and I can palm a basketball.

Annnnnnd GO!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2013)

Enough of this nonsense. Pictures, both of you. TO THE DEATH!!!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 25, 2013)

djudex said:


> If I clench my fists I can't be put in to regulation handcuffs and I can palm a basketball.
> 
> Annnnnnd GO!



Ahh, sixth grade. Good times!


----------



## MrBob (Jan 26, 2013)

djudex said:


> If I clench my fists I can't be put in to regulation handcuffs and I can palm a basketball.
> 
> Annnnnnd GO!


Well never been in regulation handcuffs (some girls on a hen night couldn't close sex-shop handcuffs on me this one time though) but can definitely palm a basketball...and have been called 'Bobby Dick-fingers in the past'.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 31, 2013)

^^^^ Looking at the thread above.

Cryin'...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2013)

This, again.

And young guys that are confident. No pretense.
Sexy.

#cougarvancouver



Surlysomething said:


> Subtle clean smelling cologne on a man...especially just after he's had a shower.
> 
> 
> :blush:


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 5, 2013)

A women that not ashamed of her size, alot of insecure women in this world...


----------



## Lollipops (Feb 8, 2013)

Besides obviously big men, I definitely have a thing for beards, long/long-ish hair and older guys. 

Oh, and fancy clothes. Everyone looks good on fancy clothes!


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 8, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> This, again.
> 
> And young guys that are confident. No pretense.
> Sexy.
> ...



Shouldn't that be #van-cougar?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2013)

Touche' ! :bow:



Mordecai said:


> Shouldn't that be #van-cougar?


----------



## Specter (Feb 13, 2013)

Bagina? lol


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm going to have to go with red-heads, seeing as how my better half is one. And I really enjoy those two dimples right about a woman's butt at the small of her back, if that makes any sense to anyone.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 18, 2013)

Intelligence can be so damn arousing.

Being able to punctuate effectively is also kind of a turn-on.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 17, 2013)

Laughter. A laughing BHM is a very sexy sight, for a few different reasons. There's the belly movement, obviously :wubu: the sound of it (some men have quite a creepy laugh.... and it sounds almost deliberate to me, but with most it's a rather wonderful sound), and the lighting up of an already handsome face -- which is an especially serious turn-on if it's someone you care about.

Also, humble confidence / calm spunk. Basically, the ability and tendency to see plenty of good things in yourself and in other people at the same time, giving them relatively equal recognition. For me, this attribute is near impossible to top in terms of non-physical sexiness ^.^


----------



## warwagon86 (Jul 17, 2013)

For me it's gentle touching and rubbing me just under the belly! And to send me over the edge light breathing in my ear :wubu:


----------



## tankyguy (Jul 17, 2013)

On an emotional level:
Passion, conviction, creativity and intellect. Nerdiness and geekery in general. Endearing awkwardness. Piercing eyes. A sense of humor.

On a carnal level:
Raspy-voiced female singers. A nicely shaped ass in shiny pants or skirt. Corsets. Bellies, be they toned and flat, pudgy or big and soft. Cuddling.


----------



## Esther (Jul 18, 2013)

Armpits.

Actually, though.


----------



## Archetypus (Jul 18, 2013)

Compassion, curiosity, wit & sadomasochism.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 19, 2013)

Right now, sundresses. Especially a girl in a thin, nearly see-through sundress with a pair of cowboy boots on.:wubu:


----------



## shandyman (Jul 19, 2013)

Lots turn me on, gentle stroking on my belly is a winner along with the same on my arms too.

I have recently been turned on by a lot of the women in to cosplay, some of those pictures are amazing. Other than that I am very turned on by bright intelligent women who know how to playfully tease


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 21, 2013)

Australians, Canadians, pale skin, red hair, wit, freckles, pink naughty bits, intelligence, BlackJack's ass...that's a sum up for now.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 21, 2013)

Taking up a collection so I can pay BlackJack to wear a bright, red wig, and put some freckles on himself, while showing you his nipples and ass while reading about neuroscience and taking a break to tell you one-liners with an Australian accent.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Australians, Canadians, pale skin, red hair, wit, freckles, pink naughty bits, intelligence, BlackJack's ass...that's a sum up for now.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 21, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Taking up a collection so I can pay BlackJack to wear a bright, red wig, and put some freckles on himself, while showing you his nipples and ass while reading about neuroscience and taking a break to tell you one-liners with an Australian accent.



My cat will donate his treat money to this cause.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 21, 2013)

Boobies and butts


----------



## Paquito (Jul 21, 2013)

Vast quantities of money with no strings attached.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2013)

Holla!

:bow:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Canadians


----------



## Melian (Jul 22, 2013)

Lately: hand tattoos, lip piercings and effeminate faces. 

And the usual hatred for mankind. Mmmm.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm aroused by this. Big time.






Melian said:


> And the usual hatred for mankind. Mmmm.


----------



## Melian (Jul 22, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm aroused by this. Big time.



I'm going to send you some pics of the gorgeous specimen responsible for this post....


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Australians, Canadians, pale skin, red hair, wit, freckles, pink naughty bits, intelligence, BlackJack's ass...that's a sum up for now.





cinnamitch said:


> Taking up a collection so I can pay BlackJack to wear a bright, red wig, and put some freckles on himself, while showing you his nipples and ass while reading about neuroscience and taking a break to tell you one-liners with an Australian accent.





Diana_Prince245 said:


> My cat will donate his treat money to this cause.



I'm only just now seeing this but I will say that I am totally willing to do it, depending on the pay.


----------



## Melian (Jul 26, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> I'm only just now seeing this but I will say that I am totally willing to do it, depending on the pay.



Ok, let's create a Kickstarter page.


----------



## BigWheels (Jul 26, 2013)

Just off the top of my head? 

My ideal partner looks something like this; :smitten:

*Physical*

tats/piercings - NOT a dealbreaker
no severe mental health issues (NOT disconnected from reality)
brain must be functional
perky with a positive outlook
Unique look - NOT a dealbreaker

*Spiritual*

growing / learning as a person
creative
*NON-RELIGIOUS*
can look in my eyes and the world is ok in hers

*Values/characteristics (a lady in the streets / a freak in the sheets?)*

dark sense of humor 
honest
understanding
basic mechanical knowledge
well-read
likes to learn/try new things
music  likes what I like, but can introduce me to other bands,types, etc... - NOT a dealbreaker
like video games, movies, coffee? - NOT a dealbreaker
Likes to try new foods
non-critical about others  would rather learn about new cultures?
Thinks about how to better the world rather than just complain
snarky/witty
can have a young attitude on the fly (and knows the time & place)
must enjoy their job 
educated & intelligent
generally enjoys life, and if not, willing to change / verbalize whats wrong
willing to commit to a life as a couple, not 2 separate lives who just live together
forgiveness  attitude of always come home- it can always be worked out
past personal challenges are/were learned from
encouraging / supportive
has interests separate from mine

Sorry for being vague, but ya know it's tough to think in actual terms as it's been forever since I have had a positive date. But I don't think I should "settle" for less than I deserve. If there's a trait that rakes my nerves, do you really think it makes for a happy relationship? Me either...


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 27, 2013)

A soft voice, with a little giggle here and there

Doe eyes

Small, soft hands

Wide, loopy, happy handwriting (go ahead, dot those "I"s with a circle or a heart)

Interested in science

Interested in history

A _lack of_ loud or pretentious makeup, jewelry or clothing (as you are with a big pink or light blue T shirt would be fine)

Appreciation of MANY styles of music.


----------



## biggblk74 (Jul 29, 2013)

I gotta say for me its Her confidence, how she carry's herself. I'm also a sucker for a set of plump lips and nice smile......:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm always turned on by a man with a big..... heart :smitten:


----------



## missyj1978 (Jul 29, 2013)

A big strong man who can scoop me up in his arms :eat2: Also having a good heart and strong mind.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 29, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Australians, Canadians, pale skin, red hair, wit, freckles, pink naughty bits, intelligence, BlackJack's ass...that's a sum up for now.



I'm too curious.... I have to ask? And why Canadians? :happy:


----------



## djudex (Jul 29, 2013)

He thinks I'm too sexy for words


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 30, 2013)

~nai'a~ said:


> I'm too curious.... I have to ask? And why Canadians? :happy:


Canadians are beautiful people as a whole  I love Canada, it's a magical place and I want to be there. 



djudex said:


> He thinks I'm too sexy for words


Shut up and love me!


----------



## Tad (Jul 30, 2013)

~nai'a~ said:


> I'm too curious.... I have to ask? And why Canadians? :happy:



It was a secret government plan, to use 'Canadian dealers' to get people hooked on Canada. They targeted people carefully, aiming for only the most awesome. Then offered them the first hit cheaply 'just to give it a try, what harm could it do?' But as we all know, Canadians are highly addictive, so after that first one they just crave more and more Canadian. Unofficial figures suggest this program has already made Canada 1% more awesome, but the hopes are high that in the longer term it could reach 7 or 8%.....or about 33% if they can finally reel in Hozay.

_(The things you hear in the street when you live in Ottawa....)_


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 30, 2013)

Tad said:


> It was a secret government plan, to use 'Canadian dealers' to get people hooked on Canada. They targeted people carefully, aiming for only the most awesome. Then offered them the first hit cheaply 'just to give it a try, what harm could it do?' But as we all know, Canadians are highly addictive, so after that first one they just crave more and more Canadian. Unofficial figures suggest this program has already made Canada 1% more awesome, but the hopes are high that in the longer term it could reach 7 or 8%.....or about 33% if they can finally reel in Hozay.
> 
> _(The things you hear in the street when you live in Ottawa....)_



 :bow: Tad.... Hahahahahahaha! So Canadians are addictive huh!? Well ok I'm all up for that mission! It's a well kept secret that there all kinds of sexiness up north....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 30, 2013)

Tad said:


> It was a secret government plan, to use 'Canadian dealers' to get people hooked on Canada. They targeted people carefully, aiming for only the most awesome. Then offered them the first hit cheaply 'just to give it a try, what harm could it do?' But as we all know, Canadians are highly addictive, so after that first one they just crave more and more Canadian. Unofficial figures suggest this program has already made Canada 1% more awesome, but the hopes are high that in the longer term it could reach 7 or 8%.....or about 33% if they can finally reel in Hozay.
> 
> _(The things you hear in the street when you live in Ottawa....)_


oh I'm hooked Tad, I'm working on it. I'm mexican, it's in my blood to jump and cross borders. Also, when my Ontario tour comes up, you're definitely on the list of stops. 


~nai'a~ said:


> :bow: Tad.... Hahahahahahaha! So Canadians are addictive huh!? Well ok I'm all up for that mission! It's a well kept secret that there all kinds of sexiness up north....


The Great White North is where I belong.


----------



## Melian (Jul 30, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> when my Ontario tour comes up, you're definitely on the list of stops.



Is this happening soon??


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 30, 2013)

Melian said:


> Is this happening soon??



you'll be my 6 and 9 stops... EL OH EL!!! 

It's something that the Canadian and I have been been throwing around, we went to meet all the cool Ontario people.


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> oh I'm hooked Tad, I'm working on it. I'm mexican, it's in my blood to jump and cross borders. Also, when my Ontario tour comes up, you're definitely on the list of stops.
> 
> The Great White North is where I belong.



No, you can't come here unless you pass the citizenship quiz. Please identify the following pictures...


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 31, 2013)

Matt..... That's too easy! 

Can I play!? Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2013)

~nai'a~ said:


> Matt..... That's too easy!
> 
> Can I play!? Hahahahahahaha!



Don't give the answers away! We need to screen all newcomers.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 31, 2013)

MattB said:


> Don't give the answers away! We need to screen all newcomers.



Ok I won't give it away but I still want a prize.... :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 31, 2013)

MattB said:


> No, you can't come here unless you pass the citizenship quiz. Please identify the following pictures...



That tapped trees remind me off first sugar shack experience. That was something I'll never forget. Nun farts for EVERY ONE!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> A big strong man who can scoop me up in his arms :eat2: Also having a good heart and strong mind.


Should his heart and mind be....big?


Anyway, back to the turn ons


----------



## bigmac (Aug 1, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ... I'm mexican, *it's in my blood to jump and cross borders*. Also, when my Ontario tour comes up, you're definitely on the list of stops.
> ...



My wife crossed the border from TJ to San Diego in the back of a Buick but doesn't want to go any farther north than Southern California. Thus I'm stranded in California -- my Canadianness is melting away under the southern sun.

Regarding turn ons -- love long dark hair and big brown eyes.


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 2, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Should his heart and mind be....big?
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the turn ons



Yes big EVERYTHING always helps


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2013)

There are SO many because I'm a very kinky girl, but there's one unique to the guy I'm crazy about now.

Every day, no matter what, he surprises me by texting a pic of himself in some hysterically funny pose. Sometimes it's just a head shot of him making an exaggerated duckface. Sometimes it's him in a mirror trying to take a pic of his butt because I mentioned it a week ago and he looks like he's doing the naked watushi. That was not a typo. Once in a while it's erotic or soulful and I treasure them regardless of the genre. He asks me which one is my favorite and I have to honestly say, 'All of them'.

I think it's because he's extroverted like me but went through very similar circumstances with his breakup and now it takes a lot to be vulnerable, and he is, and that is sexy as hell.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 3, 2013)

Honestly, there isn't anything that gets my hormones flowing anymore. My sex drive was brutally murdered and dumped in a polluted river in New Jersey. Thanks to a combo platter of health problems and medication, I've had a major short circuit.

Now intellectually I'm still attracted to big gals. I still enjoy being around them and cuddling still works for me. What about big women do I like? Everything. My attraction is non-specific.

I'm in a weird situation now. Mentally I'm heterosexual, but physically I'm asexual. What's even weirder is, I'm happy with it. Hormones mess up your head.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 3, 2013)

A tall guy in boxer shorts especially if they are silk or satin it goes with me being really tactile though I have trouble leaving a Man in them for to long...


----------



## balletguy (Aug 3, 2013)

When I am on the beach and I see A BBW or SSBBW in a bathing suit, my heart just skips a beat. I love it.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 27, 2013)

Most prominent turn-ons for me of late:


Properly expansive chest and shoulders
Really calm manner of speaking *melts*
Perfectly balanced, timed and purposed use of profanity
Proneness to say positive things about other people :wubu:


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok, some random thoughts...
1. An open-necked shirt with a hint of hairy chest showing.
2. A good listener
3. The way my crush smells - it's like I can't get enough of standing close to him.
4. Prolonged eye contact.
5. Making me laugh.
6. Chubby hands
7. Increasingly...beards
8. Broad shoulders
9. A big belly in a crisp formal shirt
10. Use of the odd French word with proper pronunciation in a sexy voice. This guy I really like said "Courage" to me (in the French sense) before I was doing something scary at work and that was HOT.
11. Innuendo.:blush:


----------



## agouderia (Aug 27, 2013)

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, some random thoughts...
> 1. An open-necked shirt with a hint of hairy chest showing. *&#8730;&#8730;*
> 2. A good listener *&#8730;&#8730;&#8730;*
> 3. The way my crush smells - it's like I can't get enough of standing close to him.*&#8730;&#8730;*
> ...



... what else is there left so say?


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 27, 2013)

agouderia said:


> ... what else is there left so say?



Chaz is the most handsome man in the world and quite possibly a god amongst men.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 27, 2013)

agouderia said:


> ... what else is there left so say?



Doucement, mesdames.... il y a plein pour tout le monde! :batting:


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 27, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Doucement, mesdames.... il y a plein pour tout le monde! :batting:



Oh boy. _Courage_, LG! 

Tu es trop vert, monsieur. TROP VERT!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Tu es trop vert, monsieur. TROP VERT!



The squeaky wheel gets the grease, don't you know?

I'm surprisingly turned on by this picture:


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 29, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> The squeaky wheel gets the grease, don't you know?
> 
> I'm surprisingly turned on by this picture:



To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the dryrub;
For in that sleep of beef what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this toasty bun,
Must give us pause to chew: there's the respect
That makes calamity of sesame seed.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Confidence is one of the bigest turn ons to me. I mean I won't lie, I love a woman with a curvy body, a big heart, and a beautiful smile. But besides all those, there's just something so desirable and sexy about a woman whose confident in her body and herself. And not the kind of confidence that comes in a bottle or a tube. The honest confidence. That's the biggest turn on to me.


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 1, 2013)

geekgamer01 said:


> ...And not the kind of confidence that comes in a bottle or a tube. The honest confidence. That's the biggest turn on to me.


You can get alcohol out of a tube?


----------



## biglynch (Sep 6, 2013)

As of yesterday it would seem that angry posh ladies who get into a strop about small things in public have a certain draw. Who knew?


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 6, 2013)

A sexy smile.
Yep.

I like that a lot.


----------



## Jaybear420 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm crazy about fair skin.

Like...skin that you can almost see through. I suppose I like the contrast of my dark hands against milky, snowy, porcelain-like skin.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 25, 2013)

Jaybear420 said:


> I'm crazy about fair skin.
> 
> Like...skin that you can almost see through. I suppose I like the contrast of my dark hands against milky, snowy, porcelain-like skin.



I hear you on that. I was telling a friend I can always tell with it's the right shade of "porcelain kissed" when I can push my finger in a little and leave a small mark for a few seconds.


----------



## hedonistthinker (Sep 25, 2013)

a slap in the gut or being jiggled by my bag fat from the back by some fit sexy girl who gives me this condescending look of disgust and superiority followed by some name calling or attempted rape at the nearest way :smitten: 

fit women were meant to pillage us teddy bears:wubu:


----------



## hedonistthinker (Sep 25, 2013)

a slap in the gut or jiggling my back fat from behind by holding the rolls from a fit petite girl while she gives me this smug yet disgusted look. add insults and cornering me into a wall :smitten:

fit girls were meant to pillage us teddy bears violently:wubu: natural order and all


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 26, 2013)

hedonistthinker said:


> fit girls were meant to pillage us teddy bears violently:wubu: natural order and all



This is a good post and you should feel good, you disgusting, jiggly fatty. NOW GET IN THE CORNER.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2013)

Intelligence

A cheeky smile

a look that is intense and very wolfish

a voice that is like warm melted chocolate

confidence

and a sense of humour

oh and great sparkly eyes


----------



## morethanlife (Sep 28, 2013)

Humour and love handles :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 28, 2013)

morethanlife said:


> Humour and love handles :wubu:



I got both, let's do this!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 28, 2013)

ducktails, seeing him reading in bed and cracking up at my dorkiness :wubu:


----------



## morethanlife (Sep 28, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I got both, let's do this!



haha all right!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 28, 2013)

Dromond said:


> *Honestly, there isn't anything that gets my hormones flowing anymore. My sex drive was brutally murdered and dumped in a polluted river in New Jersey. Thanks to a combo platter of health problems and medication, I've had a major short circuit.*
> 
> Now intellectually I'm still attracted to big gals. I still enjoy being around them and cuddling still works for me. What about big women do I like? Everything. My attraction is non-specific.
> 
> *I'm in a weird situation now. Mentally I'm heterosexual, but physically I'm asexual. What's even weirder is, I'm happy with it. Hormones mess up your head.*



Now that I'm single, this is no longer true. Apparently something else was causing the short circuit. :doh:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 28, 2013)

morethanlife said:


> Humour and love handles :wubu:



I have sarcasm and an ass that won't quit. Are those acceptable substitutes?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 28, 2013)

Paquito said:


> I have sarcasm and an ass that won't quit. Are those acceptable substitutes?



You're perfect. 

You complete me. 

You had me at "ass that won't quit."

You make me feel alive. 

I want you inside me. 

Take your pick, they're all true.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 28, 2013)

Paquito said:


> I have sarcasm and an ass that won't quit. Are those acceptable substitutes?



Oh really? I bet I could make that ass quit! Or at least go all Roberto Duran and say "no mas!!"


----------



## hedonistthinker (Sep 28, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> This is a good post and you should feel good, you disgusting, jiggly fatty. NOW GET IN THE CORNER.



yes mistress, but can and i go on a donut break first? please? my tummy craves jelly donut.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 29, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're perfect.
> 
> You complete me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 30, 2013)

This might sound strange but I find it INCREDIBLY SEXY when I see a man taking care of children. Feeding them, pushing them in their strollers, bathing them, reading to them, playing with them in the park, just being loving. It shows me that they're capable of tenderness. MAJOR TURN-ON in my book.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm turned on by women who don't play into typical gender roles. I've found that I like it when our roles are reversed in a relationship.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 30, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I'm turned on by women who don't play into typical gender roles. I've found that I like it when our roles are reversed in a relationship.



Yes!!! Me too. :happy:


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Yes!!! Me too. :happy:



The more I learn about you the more I like you Sweetie


----------



## hedonistthinker (Sep 30, 2013)

Jaybear420 said:


> I'm crazy about fair skin.
> 
> Like...skin that you can almost see through. I suppose I like the contrast of my dark hands against milky, snowy, porcelain-like skin.



agree 100%. in my stupidly creative mind,very fair skin is like purer dna or some bs like that XD i guess my latino genes cry for some white girl DNA


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 10, 2013)

Posh-ish, Classy women.

And I really have a thing for women who are cleverer than me. Almost a dealbreaker.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 11, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> And I really have a thing for women who are cleverer than me. Almost a dealbreaker.



I'm with you on that. Not Something I have too much trouble with though.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 11, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> I'm with you on that. Not Something I have too much trouble with though.



Me neither, to be honest. I have a fascinating social circle.


----------



## SciFreelancer (Dec 11, 2013)

Confidence, intelligence, glasses, pixie haircuts, wide hips, and a round belly. I'm a huuuuge sucker for smart women with glasses.


----------



## SailorCupcake (Dec 12, 2013)

intelligence, humor, and some necking. and glasses


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 12, 2013)

Big arms and deep voices...

I'm the big one, all the time, wherever I go. I like someone who can make me feel small...


----------



## KingBuu (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm pansexual.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasquatch! said:


> Posh-ish, Classy women.
> 
> And I really have a thing for women who are cleverer than me. Almost a dealbreaker.



You mean a deal-_maker_ :batting:


-----------
Seeing as I'm here I feel like thinking of a few more things I haven't mentioned before...... Well, firstly: big arms and deep voices - check! A tendency to be shy / soft-spoken. The ability to make sexual innuendos sound both uplifting and hilarious. Someone who doesn't mind my hipster-ness. Nonchalant, subtle forms of PDA. :wubu:

View attachment 115037


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 17, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> You mean a deal-_maker_ :batting:



Oh _hello_ there! :smitten:


----------



## lille (Jun 17, 2014)

A hand on my neck and being called little one. Though not by random people, that would be creepy.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 21, 2014)

How he treats himself. Having a good sense of humor. Eyes and hands.

Watching the way a man eats an ice cream cone - can be very enlightening and informative.

Being able to nuzzle at the crook of his neck, just below his ear and seeing/hearing how he responds.

Just leaning against each other, feeling & listening to each other breathe, without saying a word.


----------



## IcecreamMonster (Jun 23, 2014)

Other than most conventional ones, I love my belly being sat on by someone and being used as a chair or pillow and generally hugs and cuddles turn me on a lot. I am a really tactile person so also another turn on is simply exploring and feeling another's body, it feels so amazing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 23, 2014)

When someone is comfortable in their own skin.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 24, 2014)

And this. :eat2: 

View attachment 14a47f5fce03e2cdf30629db60a110cf.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm really burnt out on all of this shit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2014)

Tad's legs.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 24, 2014)

Hozay's greñas.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 24, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Tad's legs.



Yea I'll make an exception for those stems


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'm really burnt out on all of this shit.



O.k. Inquiring minds want to know why are you burnt out?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 24, 2014)

Saisha said:


> O.k. Inquiring minds want to know why are you burnt out?



I think he means he's tired of everyone being turned on by him.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 24, 2014)

Not everyone.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 24, 2014)

Well that was extremely unneeded. 

And that was not what I meant at all. (I know you were joking)

But to the question asked, I'm just tired of relationships in general or sex in general I'm just not in that mode right right now.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Well that was extremely unneeded.
> 
> And that was not what I meant at all. (I know you were joking)
> 
> But to the question asked, I'm just tired of relationships in general or sex in general I'm just not in that mode right right now.



I'm sorry I posted asking why - last thing I wanted to do was to cause controversy or for anyone to be upset by it.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 24, 2014)

No need for apologies.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 25, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> No need for apologies.


Copy that.


----------

